# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  bói tình yêu=pascal!

## hovafa

Em mới viết cái chương trình bói tình yêu bằng pascal( nghịch tí cho vui), các bác xem,test thử và cho ý kiến nhá. Nếu đã trùng bài thì cho em sr nhá:

*program* boitoan_Ty;
*var* ten_ban,ten_ban_ay,M,N:string;
b, a, T_B,T_B_A:integer;
* begin*
*writeln*( 'chao mung ban da den voi chuong trinh boi toan tinh yeu ');
*writeln*(' chuong trinh duoc viet boi:Ha Dinh Giang ');
*writeln*(' Yahoo:thinkappleg '); 
*writeln*('************************************************  ****');
*writeln*(' de tham gia vao chuong trinh, moi ban an *enter* !');
*readln*;
*write*('ten cua ban: '); readln(ten_ban);
*write*('ten cua ban ay:'); readln(ten_ban_ay);
*write*('tuoi cua ban la:');

* readln*(T_B);
* write*('tuoi cua ban ''ay'' la:');
* readln*(T_B_A);
* write*('loai hoa ma ban thich la:'); *readln*(M) ;
* write*('loai hoa ma ban ay thich la:'); *readln*(N);
* if* ((T_B *or* T_B_A) <= 15) *then* *write*('chua yeu dc dau,ve bu ti me di') ;
* if* ((T_B *and* T_B_A > 15) *or* (T_B *and* T_B_A <=21)) *then write*('2 ban da den tuoi de yeu nhau roi,hay nhan *enter* de tiep tuc!');
* readln*;
*begin*
* write*('1 so tu 1 den 100 ma ban chot nghi den dau tien la:');
* readln*(a);
* write*('1 so tu 1 den 100 ma co ay chot nghi den dau tien la:');
* readln*(b);
* if* (a = b) *then writeln*('chuc mung 2 ban, cac ban co 99% thanh cong.Chuc 2 ban vui ve');
* if* (a *or* b<10) *then writeln*('cac ban chua the lam nguoi yeu cua nhau dc, cac ban co 60%,hay bit tan dung nha.');
* if* (a *or* b<80) *and* (a *or* b>=10) * then writeln*('co le 2 ban nen lam ban cua nhau hon la nghi den viec lam nguoi yeu cua nhau');
*end*;
* write*(' cam on vi da su dung chuong trinh cua gianghen, chuc cac ban 1 ngay that vui ve.!');

* readln;


end.



em muốn hỏi là tại sao đến cái bước mà nhập:tuổi bạn là T_B và tuổi bạn ấy là T_B_A, em thử nhập 7 và 7 đáng lẽ nó phải hiện ra màn hình là:chua yeu duoc dau, ve bu ti me nhưng mà nó lại hiện:chua yeu duoc dau, ve bu ti me di2 ban da den tuoi yeu nhau roi,hay nhan ENTER de tiep tuc. Tức là nó đã ghép cả câu sau vào, vậy là sai chỗ nào nhĩ? giúp em cái nhá!
*

----------


## lephiet

> *if* ((T_B *and* T_B_A > 15) *or* (T_B *and* T_B_A <=21)) *then write*('2 ban da den tuoi de yeu nhau roi,hay nhan *enter* de tiep tuc!');


Cái này em dùng *and* mới chính xác vì cái or thứ 2 là <= 21 thì 7 cũng thuộc tập hợp đó nên nó hiện ra là đúng. Chúc em vui vẻ!

----------


## kenquay1

công nhận là sáng tạo thật [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## thangvigreenland

> if ((T_B and T_B_A > 15) or (T_B and T_B_A <=21))


Vì cái đoạn sau để or kìa, nếu zậy thì máy sẽ nghĩ là <=21 thui tức là nhập 7 vs 7 cũng tính nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] thay bằng and.

----------


## thuongdo07

cảm ơn vì đã ủng hộ tớ nhá! thế còn đoạn dưới là đúng rồi hả? còn 1 cái nữa, nếu muốn đến 1 bước nào đó mà muốn kết thúc luôn nếu thỏa mản điều kiện thì phải dùng câu lênh gì và đặt ở đâu, cụ thể trong bài này, nếu như nhập2 tuổi<=15 thì nó thông báo là:'chưa đến tuổi yêu đâu, về bú tí mẹ đi' và kết thúc chương trình luôn chứ không tiếp tục đưa ra màn hình các write tiếp theo.

----------


## messi

Cái này hay à nha.......Đúng là thông minh thiệt....

----------


## tuyla123

không ai trả lời à? giúp tớ cái, đang cần sửa chút nữa!

----------


## hoanganh2

Em điền *If...Then...* trước cặp begin và end sau nếu thỏa mãn điều kiện 2.

----------


## nguyenluyen123

chỗ nào nhĩ HSG, không thể nói cụ thể chút đc à?

----------


## zinzin8x

```

Program BoiToanTinhYeu;
Uses Crt;
Var  ten_ban,ten_ban_ay,M,N:string;
       b, a, T_B,T_B_A:integer;
       key : Char;
BEGIN
 Clrscr;
 Repeat
            writeln(          'chao mung ban da den voi chuong trinh  boi toan tinh yeu       ');
            writeln('                  chuong trinh duoc viet boi:Ha  Dinh Giang                     ');
            writeln('                                      Yahoo:thinkappleg                                ');                               
            writeln('************************************************   ****');
            writeln(' de tham gia vao chuong trinh,  moi ban an enter  !');
         readln;
            write('ten cua ban: '); readln(ten_ban); 
            write('ten cua ban ay:'); readln(ten_ban_ay);
    write('tuoi cua ban la:');
    readln(T_B);
              write('tuoi cua ban ''ay'' la:');
              readln(T_B_A);
              write('loai hoa ma ban thich la:'); readln(M) ;
              write('loai hoa ma ban ay thich la:'); readln(N);
              if ((T_B or T_B_A) <= 15) then write('chua  yeu dc dau,ve bu ti me di') ;
              if ((T_B and T_B_A > 15) and (T_B and  T_B_A <=21))  then write('2 ban da den tuoi de    yeu nhau  roi,hay nhan enter de tiep tuc!');
           readln;
    If ((T_B and T_B_A > 15) and (T_B and  T_B_A <=21)) Then
    begin
                 write('1 so tu 1 den 100 ma ban chot nghi den dau tien  la:');
                 readln(a);
                 write('1 so tu 1 den 100 ma co ay chot nghi den dau  tien la:');
                 readln(b);
                 if (a = b) then writeln('chuc mung 2 ban, cac  ban co 99% thanh cong.Chuc 2   ban vui ve');
                 if ((a<10) or (b<10)) then writeln('cac ban  chua the lam nguoi yeu cua nhau dc, cac ban co 60%,hay bit tan dung  nha.');
                 if ((a<80) or (b<80)) and ((a>=10) or (b>=10))   then writeln('co le 2 ban nen lam ban cua nhau hon la nghi den  viec lam nguoi yeu cua nhau');
    end;
     Writeln('Ban co muon tiep tuc khong?(Y/N): ');
     Readln(key);
Until Upcase(Key)='N';
write(' cam on vi da su dung chuong trinh cua gianghen,  chuc cac ban 1 ngay that vui ve.!');
readln;
end.
```

Những cái anh đã sửa và thêm có màu xanh.

----------


## khuongtrungkt1

Bài này lúc trả lời 2 câu hỏi cuối mình test 13 và 13 mà nó hiện


```
chuc mung 2 ban, cac ban co 99% thanh cong.Chuc 2 ban vui ve
co le 2 ban nen lam ban cua nhau hon la nghi den viec lam nguoi yeu cua nhau
```

----------


## thanhlong243

như thế thì nếu như đến đoạn nhập tuổi mà có tuổi 1 trong 2 là nhỏ hơn 15 thì chương trình có tự động dừng lại không,nếu mà nhập tuổi nhỏ hơn 15 thì nó lại sang bước khác, không dừng lại, thế thì mất ý nghĩa!

----------


## Tidus86

bài này hay đó.cố gắng phát huy[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Thân!

----------


## ami_thuongthuong

> như thế thì nếu như đến đoạn nhập tuổi mà có tuổi 1 trong 2 là nhỏ hơn 15 thì chương trình có tự động dừng lại không,nếu mà nhập tuổi nhỏ hơn 15 thì nó lại sang bước khác, không dừng lại, thế thì mất ý nghĩa!


Em test lại đi! Chương trình này chưa có gì phức tạp hết á. Nó còn quá quá đơn sơ à! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Nên đóng góp để có 1 dữ liệu (data) tốt hơn!

----------


## greenstars_dj

chương trình của HSG chạy thử không đc, không bít HSG đã test chưa nhưng mà có nhiều lỗi lắm, không bít sai chỗ nào?

----------


## chutichht

> chương trình của HSG chạy thử không đc, không bít HSG đã test chưa nhưng mà có nhiều lỗi lắm, không bít sai chỗ nào?


Hết rồi đó. Anh sửa từ bài của em chứ có test đâu. Nếu bài em đúng thì bài anh post là đúng à. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## tieudiep

> Bài này lúc trả lời 2 câu hỏi cuối mình test 13 và 13 mà nó hiện
> 
> 
> ```
> chuc mung 2 ban, cac ban co 99% thanh cong.Chuc 2 ban vui ve
> co le 2 ban nen lam ban cua nhau hon la nghi den viec lam nguoi yeu cua nhau
> ```


Cái này là do tớ viết thiếu thông cảm nhá:
if (a=b) and(a and b>=80) then...
Phải như thế mới đúng bạn ạ.

----------

